# 01-04-2017 New River



## New River Rat (Jan 6, 2017)

Got out Wednesday morning, on the river about 10 a.m., air temp was about 40°, water temp was 44°, cloudy, wind probably 15+m.p.h. spitting rain. Lucky Craft 100 in Crack got these. Yes, it was as cold as it looks.....




19"






20.25


----------



## LarryMc (Jan 6, 2017)

Nice smallies, Sam!



Admire your fortitude. :mrgreen: I haven't gotten out this year yet. Caught a bug over Christmas that just won't let go.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 6, 2017)

Larry, sure hope you get out soon. That's too long a spell for you to not be going.

Actually, the more I winter fish, the better I like it. I kinda got some parts of it figured out.....maybe? :|


----------



## LarryMc (Jan 6, 2017)

It really hasn't been that long, Sam. I went 4 times in December. I just haven't been in 2017 yet. Hope to get out one day next week.

I like winter fishing, too. Been fishing plastics on a drop shot lately, a new technique for me. Been doing fairly well.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 8, 2017)

I really need to give the drop shot a try, along with float n fly.


----------



## UCFJed (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice river smallies! What part of the New River? Ever have any success chasing musky there?


----------



## overboard (Feb 8, 2017)

Just thinking, we were out a few days ago on a river here in Pa., 22 degrees and about a 6 mile trip upriver at 28 mph, talk about COLD! 
BEAUTIFUL SMALLMOUTHS! That 20 1/4 is a gorgeous fish, great color and markings.


----------



## New River Rat (Feb 13, 2017)

UCFJed said:


> What part of the New River?




The "wet" part..... :lol: Want directions to my ginseng patch as well?


----------



## SwampRooster (Mar 3, 2017)

Haha! I usually have a similar response to these questions. Some I'll talk about, some I won't.


----------

